# Skins Game, Royal City Bowman



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

We're having a Skins Game March 29 2009
20 targets
Format is;
pick teams of 3 
teams decide on what they are playing for, .05 cents to whatever
shooter picks where they shoot from per target (take turns)
start time is 10am
$8.00 to play
prize to the highest skin winner
after, if a non member wants to go through the course again $5.00
bring your lunch, pop and a BBQ will be available
call Rick for more info
519-836-7306


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Rick;

This sounds like a lot of fun. I would assume we will need rubber boots of course though!!!!!

Do we need to bring our own team, or will they be chosen there??

I know it says to call, but maybe alot of people's questions could be answered here to save the same call over and over.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi
yep, you will need boots
pick your teams when you get there, should be lots of fun

Rick


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Everone
had a blast today (lots of rain though)
Andy won the skins with 14, shooting Trad. (congrats)
heard lots of laughter on the course, despite the rain, and thats what it is all about
thanks to the guys from Walkerton/Mount Forest who came to play
take care and good shooting

Rick


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Is Royal City still going. I can't find their website.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, Royal City is going
I'll check our web site

Rick


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

*skins*

Is this shoot over or is it in 2010?


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

this shoot was in 2009
may have one again in March 2010
Rick


----------

